# I blame the Computer



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2018)

It's easier to blame it on the computer,than to blame it on myself being crazy. When I was in 4th grade ,quite a few years ago (LOL) my teacher Sister Raphaela ,would read us a story every Friday afternoon. She would even use different accents to each person in the story . Every week she would inevitably  fall asleep while reading the book. Of course everyone stayed quiet so that she wouldn't wake up. Since I've started using the computer I have looked it up a thousand times. Of course it is an antique and costs over $100. The book is Uncle Frank's Mary by Samuel Clementia   Now that isn't the only thing I blame on the computer. If I am watching a TV show and a member of the casts looks familiar of course I have to search and see who the person is and why I remember them. My Hubby says it isn't the computer that it is me. He said I am crazy. Now in all the years we have been married I never believed him when he called me crazy, but could it be possible that for the first time in over 50 years he is right ? Well I'm still just going to  blame it on the computer.:bigwink::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 2, 2018)

*​It is amazing what we can find out when doing research on the computer.  I have looked up several things like that since entering the computer age.  No different than going to the library, I guess.  Just easier.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 2, 2018)

I do the same thing when watching a show on TV. The first thing I usually say to the hubby is," I wonder if that guy or women is still alive?"  Right then and there I have to look it up on my tablet. Other times I say,"Boy, he or she really got old!" Then I have to check that out also. My hubby always comes back with the same response. Have you looked in the mirror lately? I tell him he's no spring chicken either. You would think I would learn.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 2, 2018)

I  usually  just go to  "BING".   It tells  me all I want to  know.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2018)

It's not just you sassy I do exactly the same thing...


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 2, 2018)

I use the Google app my iPhone to do that when we are out, as does my SO.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 2, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> It's not just you sassy I do exactly the same thing...


 Count me in, too.  Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## jujube (Nov 2, 2018)

It's that old need for instant gratification.  We used to have to wait to go to the library to look something up.  Or you had to call up that friend or relative who knew EVERYTHING.  Now it's just a matter of walking over to the desk or whipping out the phone and getting the info IMMEDIATELY.  

I'm definitely guilty of it.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 2, 2018)

Not crazy at all. In the discussion group I belong to at s Sr ctr if we can't remember the date or circumstances of an event or persons involved, someone will pull out there phone or tablet .& look k it up. Saves argument anyway.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2018)

I wish I knew Holly sooner. Thanks to her she found the book for me at a price I could afford. Now because of Holly my brain can rest,until I wonder again about something else.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2018)

You're more than welcome Sassy, when I need a loan I'll come to you.... :excited::thumbsup:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2018)

I use Bing, Yahoo and mainly Google. It’s amazing some of the things I’ve learned, or not, on these search engines.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 3, 2018)

I have been happy with Bing for many years..Less if not any tracking!! I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2018)

If I could only have 2 apps on my computer...if everything was taken away...I'd beg for Youtube, and Google to stay


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 3, 2018)

I look stuff up all the time, just because I'm curious about something I see or read.  Last thing was capybaras, which I had seen mentioned somewhere.  I had never heard of them before.

*5 things you didn't know about capybaras*

*Meet the world's largest rodents. They're gifted swimmers and serve as excellent 'living chairs.'*


 Laura Moss  
 April 3, 2015, 1:36 p.m.

  9.8k
   Tweet
    299
 











  The capybara is basically a giant guinea pig. (Photo: Wikimedia Commons) 


    There's more to capybaras — those bizarre-looking rodents that are slowly taking over the internet by soaking in hot tubs and cuddling with humans — than meets the eye. 
Read on for some fascinating facts about these adorable animals. 

*1. They're basically giant guinea pigs.* 


Capybaras are related to rock cavies and guinea pigs. (Photo: Charlesjsharp/Wikimedia Commons) 
Standing 1.5 feet tall at the shoulder and weighing in at up to  150 pounds, capybaras are the largest rodents in the world. In fact,  they're closely related to guinea pigs and rock cavies and distantly  related to agoutis and chinchillas. 
*2. They're semiaquatic.* 


Capybaras have webbed feet, which makes them great swimmers. (Photo: Tambako the Jaguar/flickr) 
Native to Central America and northern South America, capybaras  spend most of their time lounging in or near lakes, ponds and rivers and  eating 6 to 8 pounds of grass and aquatic plants a day. 
They have webbed feet, making them great swimmers, and their  eyes, ears and nostrils are located at the top of their heads, enabling  them to keep most of their bodies below water like hippos. Capybaras can  also press their ears against their heads to keep water out, and they  can completely submerge themselves for up to five minutes, allowing them  to hide from predators like jaguars, pumas and ocelots. 
And just in case you thought we were kidding about the capybaras enjoying hot springs, here's proof! 
 Capybaras coming for a soak at onsens has become something of a tradition in Japan  over the past 30 years or so. Some especially lucky capybaras get  treated to the customary New Year's inclusion of citrus in the water, so  they're able to leave the spa with that fresh, clean lemon scent!
*3. Their teeth never stop growing.* 


Capybaras chew on bark to help wear down their front teeth (Tambako the Jaguar/flickr) 
Capybaras have two long front teeth, and like other rodents, these teeth must be worn down by chewing on food or bark. 
*4. They're kept as pets.* 


Capybara Caplin Rous swims with his owner, Melanie Typaldos. (Photo: Barcroft/Getty Images) 
Capybaras are wild animals that aren't accustomed to living in  homes, but that hasn't stopped people from keeping them as pets. The  creatures require a great deal of outdoor space for grazing, as well as a  body of water for swimming, and feeding them can be expensive. 
The most famous pet capybara is probably Caplin Rous (Rous stands  for "Rodent of Unusual Size," for all you "Princess Bride" fans), and  he lived with the Typaldos family in their Texas home. He's pictured  above swimming with owner Melanie Typaldos. 
*5. They're a great place to sit.* 


A bird perches on a capybara's head. (Photo: Mohit Yadav/flickr) 
Sometimes referred to as "nature's ottoman" or "living chairs,"  capybaras have developed a reputation as being a nice place to take a  load off.

    Birds, monkeys, rabbits and even other capybaras have been  photographed perching, sitting and lounging atop these large rodents,  and there's even an entire blog devoted to these adorably amusing pictures.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> You're more than welcome Sassy, when I need a loan I'll come to you.... :excited::thumbsup:





This is for you Holly !

[video]https://media.giphy.com/media/PMPwpWrGFLu80/giphy.gif[/video]


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2018)

hahaha..that made me laugh... it'll buy me a getaway at Christmas... ta muchly :rofl:


----------

